# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  inserer le chemin d'un fichier pdf dans une base de donnees oracle

## brajae85

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai un problme avec un bouton parcourir.
je veux prendre depuis le chemin de ce fichier, juste le nom et l'extension pour l'inserer dans une base de donnees Oracle.
par exemple depuis ce chemin "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\hiver.pdf" , je veux prendre juste le titre hiver.pdf.

pour le coller aprs avec un autre chemin ou le fichier sera enregistrer par exemple "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Docs" o le chemin devient du fichier devient "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Docs\hiver.pdf"
ce dernier chemin qui sera enregesitrer dans la base de donnees.

Et merci pour vos reponses

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

La fonction 'GetFileFromPath' pourrait t'aider  atteindre ton but.

----------

